# What oil to use with Auto Rx in an AEB 1.8t?



## drgreenthumb (Jan 6, 2007)

What brand and weight of oil have you guys used for the Auto Rx treatment in this engine? I am in MI so it is getting pretty cold. Thanks.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What oil to use with Auto Rx in an AEB 1.8t? (drgreenthumb)*

Auto RX says to use dino oils such as castrol GTX. You can also use group 3 synthetics such as Pennzoil Platinum. I'm currently using pennzoil platinum 5w30 in my BMW v8 for both clean and rinse phases. I've used dino on other cars. 
I would tend to go with a lighter oil such as a 5w30 and also drive it pretty hard for max cleaning. If your car is pretty sludged up, you may want to change the filter more often than normal during the rinse phase as a lot of that sludge will move to the filter. Either dino or group III would work. Auto RX says don't use group IV oils such as Mobil 1 or group V oils such as redline because competing chemistry may reduce the auto-rx effectiveness.


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

Or you can use a group V oil that contains or is based off esters, they clean significantly more than group IV or III oils


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What oil to use with Auto Rx in an AEB 1.8t? (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Auto RX says to use dino oils such as castrol GTX. You can also use group 3 synthetics such as Pennzoil Platinum. I'm currently using pennzoil platinum 5w30 in my BMW v8 for both clean and rinse phases. I've used dino on other cars.

Tip on finding group III synthetic oils: look for the material safety data sheet (MSDS) for the oil. It will list the major components that may be of safety concern. A synthetic oil that is mostly "hydrocracked mineral oil" or something like that is group III.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: What oil to use with Auto Rx in an AEB 1.8t? (drgreenthumb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drgreenthumb* »_What brand and weight of oil have you guys used for the Auto Rx treatment in this engine? I am in MI so it is getting pretty cold. Thanks.

I'll make it easy...go to the dealership and get some Castrol Syntec 5w40 oil. It is a Group III oil, so it is compatible with Auto-RX
of course, use the larger oil filter per the sludge TSB.


----------

